# My gears for 14 Hrs at Grand Canyon



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

Dear Friends :
Here are my gears for 14 Hrs. at Grand Canyon and 5 days and 3 nights at Las Vegas. Yes, My wife get the great price 3 stars hotel at the strip, " The Excalibur" for $ 31 US Dollars per night, And 14 Hrs, Tour by Big Bus from the hotel to South Rim at Grand Canyon, Plus 2 Hrs Tour around South Rim by Jeep , Plus Lunch Box, Museum Cost and I-Max Movie about Grand Canyon = $ 179 US Dollars Each ( Start from Hotel at 5:30 AM).
Well, I will miss the Sun Rise and Sun Set at Grand Canyon in this Trip, If So Great, May be Next Trip I will stay at South Rim, Or Bryce , Or Zion National Park in2-3 Night-----Yes, May be next trip.

Yes, This will be My First time in Grand Canyon ( 11/11-14/ 2013)= My Dream in my Life to recorded the Pictures and See the Most Wonderful Scenery in the World, But Not the Last Time. Next Trip, I will let my Wife spend money at the strip and stay in Las Vegas, And I will go to take the Photos of Sun rise/ Sun Set at Grand Canyon alone----Ha, Ha, Ha.---Yes, That will be a great Idea, She Make money, And I make the Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

Dear Friends :
Here are my gears for 14 Hrs. at Grand Canyon and 5 days and 3 nights at Las Vegas. 
Surapon


----------



## drob (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip. Never been there so I can't offer any advice except that you should try to lighten up a bit. Looks like your bogged down with too much gear. One body, few lenses, tripod, backpack, water, sunscreen, hiking poles if you get a chance for a hike. I was just recently in Hawaii with one camera body, 24-105, tripod, few filters, and a backpack and I was light enough to move around without worry. Unfortunately, with the tour you are on, you will only have short times to set up and take photos so the more gear you have, the more you'll be concentrated on that, instead of the scenery. 
Good luck, have fun.


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

drob said:


> Sounds like a great trip. Never been there so I can't offer any advice except that you should try to lighten up a bit. Looks like your bogged down with too much gear. One body, few lenses, tripod, backpack, water, sunscreen, hiking poles if you get a chance for a hike. I was just recently in Hawaii with one camera body, 24-105, tripod, few filters, and a backpack and I was light enough to move around without worry. Unfortunately, with the tour you are on, you will only have short times to set up and take photos so the more gear you have, the more you'll be concentrated on that, instead of the scenery.
> Good luck, have fun.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. drob.
Yes, Sir, You are Right 1000%, I just too greedy, and try to get all the Lens that I might ( MIGHT) Need, But, I will Move some of Lenses of My Back Pack---Yes, I do not Need 85 mm, F/ 1.2 L MK II, and I do not need 100mm F/ 2.8 L Macro IS.
Thanks for your Great Comments.
Have a Good Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 10, 2013)

drob said:


> Looks like your bogged down with too much gear.



+1



drob said:


> One body, few lenses, tripod, backpack, water, sunscreen, hiking poles if you get a chance for a hike.



+1



drob said:


> Good luck, have fun.



And especially +1

Should be sunny with highs in the 60's and lows in the 20's. Depending on the size of the group, there may not be a lot of "photo" time, so be ready to set up and shoot during the pause while the rest are doing their iPhone pictures.

And, if you ever do have an opportunity to visit the Canyon in the future where you will be staying overnight, PM me and I can give you some insight into where o stay, etc. Just beware that things book up months in advance during the summer months so you will need to have lots of lead time to plan a trip.

JP


----------



## Efka76 (Nov 10, 2013)

Surapon,

are you really sure that you need all this equipment for this trip. Taking into account your age (no offence) I think that you are taking too much gear and you will be extremely tired due to its weight. Also, take into consideration that there might be thieves and if you loose your equipment that would be extremely painful. I would suggest to you to take one camera, 1 UWA lens, 70-20 2.8L and 24-70 2.8L. Also, please think in advance what kind of photos your are going to make and then choose your lenses accordingly. 

From my own experience - I was carrying my 7D + kit lens (18-135) in Rome for the whole day and at the end of the day I already felt that such equipment became quite heavy  I am 37 years old and really fit. I can not imagine carrying your full backpack for the whole day


----------



## Zen (Nov 10, 2013)

Surapon, as others have said, your kit is way too heavy! Have been there several time, most recently in June, on the north rim, and shot all my images with 24-70 2.8L Mk2. My friend shot all with 24-105. Neither one of us went to shorter or longer even tho we both had longer in our bags in the car. I suggest you consider carrying just the one. If you really feel you want a second, take the 16-35 or 17-40. Be sure, however, to carry the polarizers and hoods. Also, avoid, if you can, changing lenses outside. There's always a breeze, albeit slight, and dust in the air. The spare batteries may come in handy, too.

Good luck and have a good time.

Zen ;D


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

Thousand Thanks, Dear Friends, Jpaz, Efka 76 and Zen.
Thanks for your Comments, Yes, The More I thinks ---That Too much equipment for short time in Grand Canyon -Just 14 Hours. Yes, I will keep TS-E 24 mm L II for Typical Wide Angle Picture, Bower 8 mm. fish eye lens just for super Fun, EF 17-40 L for Super Wide angle, EF 24-70 mm L for normal Shooting in The Night time at Las Vegas, EF 70-200 F/ 2.8 L IS for the Details, and the Last EF 100-400mm L IS for far away stone/ Rocks with 2X extender.
Thanks for your Advice---Windy and Dust at South Rim, That Why I will use 2 Camera = 5D MK II with TS-E 24 mm, and 7D with Ef 70-200 mm, With out Change the Lens ( May Be ?).
Yes, My Stomach bigger than Eyes and Brain---I am so Greedy more than my Back and my Old Legs can carry the Load.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Efka76 (Nov 10, 2013)

Surapon,

It will be interesting to hear your story after your trip... if you survive it  Anyway, wish you good photos and good sightseeing. P.S. Do not forget to go few times to gym and train you back as well as legs  You will need that!


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

Efka76 said:


> Surapon,
> 
> It will be interesting to hear your story after your trip... if you survive it  Anyway, wish you good photos and good sightseeing. P.S. Do not forget to go few times to gym and train you back as well as legs  You will need that!




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear my Friend Efka76.
Thanksssss, As my age 64 almost 65, Yes, I have good exercise 6 days a week 1 hour per day with 2 miles slow running ( 4.5 MPH) and every parts of my body exercise in my Solarium. 
Yes, With in next 2 years, I might retire from heavy equipment and get Point and shoot Pocket Camera-----Ha, Ha, Ha.----No more Canon 3D or Canon 1DS mk IV ( 2014)----
Thanks you , Sir---Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 10, 2013)

Yikes... way too much gear and I'm about half your age. Looks like the first time I went to Hawai'i about 10 years ago. I pack much better these days.

Have fun out there!


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Yikes... way too much gear and I'm about half your age. Looks like the first time I went to Hawai'i about 10 years ago. I pack much better these days.
> 
> Have fun out there!



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear chilledXpress.
As all of our friends recommends, I have removed 1/3 of my lenses out of the Back Pack already.
Thanks.
Yes, My dream place, and the first time in my Life at South Rim/ Grand Canyon.
Surapon


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 10, 2013)

Just noticed something... you add red stripes to your hoods and bigger red stripes to your L lenses?


----------



## Adam Schallau (Nov 10, 2013)

Mid-day photography at the Grand Canyon is going to be tough, but you will still have fun. The real light show happens at sunrise and sunset when the canyon walls and ridges glow.

I've found that my most commonly used focal lengths (on a full-frame body) at the Grand Canyon are 24mm, 45mm, and 90mm. It's funny that they match up with Canon's series of TS-e lenses. I also shoot up to 300mm when creating telephoto landscapes there.

Be careful when using a circular polarizer there, especially if you're using a wide-angle lens. I most likely wouldn't bother using a polarizer if there aren't any clouds and I'm including sky in the shot. 

I hope you have an opportunity to come back and appreciate the canyon during some sweet light!


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Just noticed something... you add red stripes to your hoods and bigger red stripes to your L lenses?



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. chilledXpress.
I add The Automotive Red Strip( Reflective Strip) and My own symbols on all my Lens hoods, to match to each lens = very easy to get the right lens hood for the right Lens in the dark of the night.
Yes, You have a great / Sharp eyes, Sir.
Surapon.
PS. On my 5D MK II, I add the View Finder Extender on View Finder too, For my Eye Glass , And that Great View Finder Extender is great for not let my Oily Nose wet LCD Panel.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

Adam Schallau said:


> Mid-day photography at the Grand Canyon is going to be tough, but you will still have fun. The real light show happens at sunrise and sunset when the canyon walls and ridges glow.
> 
> I've found that my most commonly used focal lengths (on a full-frame body) at the Grand Canyon are 24mm, 45mm, and 90mm. It's funny that they match up with Canon's series of TS-e lenses. I also shoot up to 300mm when creating telephoto landscapes there.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Adam Schallau.
Thanks for your Recommendations. Yes, Sir , I will use Graduated ND. Filter too, and Try to compare with Cir-PL at the same location.
Yes, Sir, I will be back to South Rim, Bryce and Zion National Park and Stay over night there for 2-3 Nights , Just my self alone---Ha, Ha, Ha---My wife do not want to see Million years old Rock/ Stone, But She want to spend some money at the Slotted Machine in Las Vegas.
Have a great Day , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Cali_PH (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure what your other plans are, but you may be interested in Valley of Fire, about an hour NE of Vegas. If your wife is too busy gambling, maybe you can get away to see that for a few hours.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree and disagree with all.

Lighten your load. But, since you don't want to change lenses, AND, in a group, you may have to be ready to shoot fast, take two cameras with your two favorite lenses. That way, you are ready for anything. The filters are a great idea.

I will be headed on a similar trip over Thanksgiving, so I will be interested in your insights.

Have fun

sek


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 10, 2013)

I would if I ever going back there:
1. 5D III + 14mm or 16-35 II
2. 5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II + 2x TC


----------



## pwp (Nov 10, 2013)

surapon said:


> Here are my gears for 14 Hrs. at Grand Canyon and 5 days and 3 nights at Las Vegas.


Either you're Mr Muscles or you have a couple of Sherpas to carry your camera gear. 
It's nice to be ready for anything, but like the other posters I'd say lighten up....a _LOT_.

-pw


----------



## Adam Schallau (Nov 11, 2013)

surapon said:


> Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Adam Schallau.
> Thanks for your Recommendations. Yes, Sir , I will use Graduated ND. Filter too, and Try to compare with Cir-PL at the same location.
> Yes, Sir, I will be back to South Rim, Bryce and Zion National Park and Stay over night there for 2-3 Nights , Just my self alone---Ha, Ha, Ha---My wife do not want to see Million years old Rock/ Stone, But She want to spend some money at the Slotted Machine in Las Vegas.
> Have a great Day , Sir.
> Surapon




You're very welcome. I often see people with way too much gear at the canyon, and on my workshops. I believe you would do just fine with your 24-70/2.8L and the 70-200/2.8L, plus perhaps a teleconverter for longer shots. Lighten your load and enjoy the canyon. 

Don't worry too much about lens changes. Yes, there is more dust in the air than what most people experience in humid environments, but it's not nearly the issue that some people make it out to be. I've lived in Colorado, New Mexico, and Arizona...dust is just a fact of life, but it doesn't keep us from changing lenses and creating our work. Shoot, enjoy, and clone out a few dust spots when you get home.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Mr Surapon.
Was your intention to carry all that on the tour coach to the rim, or you were going to take it all to Vegas and carry a selection to the rim? 
I think yo have heard enough lighten the load so I will just say I really can recommend at least an overnight stay, see sunset then sunrise the next day. We have some friends in Phoenix that we met through the Triumph car club we run on the Isle of Wight southern England. 
They took us there for exactly that duration, I didn't realise until much later that he knew when to go from being a pro photographer at one point.
I will say that as the sun sets the walls take on beautiful hues, only to be totally trumped by the morning colours as the sun slowly climbs gently irradiating the stacks until the hard shadows appear. 
I will go back there somewhen with a body and lens combination better than a 300D and 18-55 kit lens.

Have a great trip and don't forget that the best DR is from a MKI eyeball, i.e. don't spend the whole time looking through the lens..

Cheers Graham.


----------



## TexasBadger (Nov 11, 2013)

All you need is a full frame camera, 24-70, circular polarizer and a tripod.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 11, 2013)

surapon said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed something... you add red stripes to your hoods and bigger red stripes to your L lenses?
> ...



Strange about the red stripes. I do the exact opposite. I put high quality black gaffer tape over all of my L Lenses to cover the red stripes. I want my L lenses to appear generic and look like cheaper EF lenses. Plus, the tape protects the lens from scuffs.

I also agree with everyone about the weight and amount of gear. Every trip I go on I usually use 10% of what I take if I try to pack heavy. I've learned that realistically I use a 16-35 and 24-105 or 24-70. That's about it. If I know I will be in super tight quaters, I might use my 15mm FishEye. So I can fit two lenses into one LowePro lens bag with the 3rd lens on my camera. Done. My generic daypack still has room for misc batteries, water bottle, lunch and other stuff. It's not all about the camera stuff!

What are you going to do with all this stuff when you stop to go to the bathroom or eat lunch? Consider the logistics. I don't like to leave tons of expensive gear in my hotel room either.


----------



## sanj (Nov 11, 2013)

Camera. Mid zoom lens. Tripod. Filters. That is it.


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 11, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > chilledXpress said:
> ...



Even stranger... The use of hoods "in the dark of the night".


----------



## bholliman (Nov 11, 2013)

We spent 3 days at the South Rim, staying at a cabin in the park in June 2012. Also two days at at the North Rim. Awesome experience! I took a 7D and 15-85 and 100-400 and used the 15-85 95% of the time. I wished I had a UWA many times however. I created quite a few panoramas to compensate for lack of a UWA. I used a grad ND filter quite a bit as well as polarizer. Be careful using a polarizer with wider angle shots, as the sky can be unevenly saturated. Also my tripod was invaluable and I used a monopod for a walking stick/stabilizer on longer hikes.

If I were going today I would take my 6D, 24-70 2.8 II, 70-200 2.8 II, 2x extender and 14 2.8 along with the same accessories.

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## gwflauto (Nov 11, 2013)

I would take my 14mm/2,8 , my 24-70mm/4, my 70-200mm/2,8 and perhaps an Extender. That will fit into my sling bag. A tripod is not a bad idea. I always had it with me in that area, but I shot a lot handheld. 
If I go in June again, I will take the 100mm/2,8 Macro IS in addition because of the wonderful little flowers.

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 11, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends :
> Here are my gears for 14 Hrs. at Grand Canyon and 5 days and 3 nights at Las Vegas. (snip)
> Surapon



Mr. Surapon-

You are bringing way too much stuff.

On my first time trip to the Grand Canyon, I brought my 7D, 16-35II, 70-200 II and a 1.4x. I also took a van tour (south rim) that went through Sedona (and lunch) on the way out and through Native American territory on the way back. About 14 hours in all.

Everything was well planned. They hit the high points on the trip. There was some interesting scenery that was passed on by due to scheduling.

The 70-200, while a nice lens, got very little use. I have one or two photos of the Colorado at the bottom of the canyon, which was visible at one of the planned stops. That's about it for that lens. It was neat to look through but not very well suited for capturing the panoramic views. 

On the other hand, the 16-35 was on camera 97% of the time, which is ~24mm to ~56mm full frame.

I noticed that the wider end of the 16-35 changed the perspective too much for my tastes- it made stuff appear further away, but it worked quite well for many shots in Sedona. 

I took a couple of 5-7 shot single row panoramas with about 50% ovelap on a whim, and regret not doing that a couple more times. The distances are so large that a simple handheld attempt worked for me. The end result more closely matches what I saw vs using something like a 14mm on a FF camera.

I do not own a 24-70, but on a FF camera, that would probably do the trick. I would also bring a 16-35 and maybe a 100mm macro- certainly some sort of macro lens. The handheld pano attempt worked well last time and I do not recall too many opportunities where I would have had the time or the space (physical space at the vantage point or space due to other people) for tripod use. Monopod, sure. The ability to have two camera bodies might be nice.

I didn't know about CPL filters at the time, and wish I had one then.

If you do not live at 7,000' above sea level, it makes a difference, and should be considered if you plan on trucking all that stuff with. Also check the weather forecasts and bring a jacket. Several warm climate natives on my trip bought jackets at the gift shop.

I'll echo previous comments about bringing well into 5 figures of camera gear, much less leaving it in a hotel room.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I speak for everyone when I summarize and say that you should simply take much less. Take no more than 3 or 4 lenses max and make them count. Don't duplicate focal lengths if possible. Take one body and a few accessories that you will likely use, like a CPL or TC perhaps. Take a flash, batteries, etc and keep the weight down. Try to get everything comfortably in a medium sized daypack. Don't advertise that you are carrying expensive camera equipment. Take a jacket and take plenty of water. Enjoy your trip and don't just make it about the photography.

For pete's sake, your thread topic says you're only there at the Grand Canyon for 14 hrs? How much photography can you do in 14 hrs and still enjoy the trip itself? When you get to Vegas, I doubt you'll use more than a couple lenses. Maybe a 24-70, 24-105 or 16-35 and then maybe a fast prime? And keep in mind that the casinos don't allow photography in some areas. (Or at least that used to be the case.) And you might have to present your backpack for security searches as well.

Remember, there are millions of professional stock photography pictures on the web and in many photo books that you can view of all the major attractions. Taking a ton of boring pictures of buildings and fountains might be disappointing later when you realize that other better pictures already exist you can simply view later. Stick to taking interesting pictures that are memorable for you and your wife.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 11, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> For pete's sake, your thread topic says you're only there at the Grand Canyon for 14 hrs?



The total time of the van excursion I took was about 14 hours.

Actual foot time at the Grand Canyon was maybe 1/4 of that.

About 8 hours was driving time, in the van, to and from the park grounds. More driving time once inside. I was lucky enough to get a good seat- good enough to get some pictures out a window. There was an opportunity for a helicopter tour- i declined.

I could easily see spending 2 weeks at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Mr Surapon.
That reminds me I meant to say we took a helicopter trip when we went, I took some nice, IMHO, pics out through the canopy, but at times all I got was internal reflections of all of us in there! 

Cheers Graham.



danski0224 said:


> There was an opportunity for a helicopter tour- i declined.
> 
> I could easily see spending 2 weeks at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 12, 2013)

Be sure to calibrate your lenses


----------



## surapon (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear Teachers and All of my friends.
Yes, I just came back home last night after midnight. Yes, I have a lot of FUN at Las Vegas, Hoover Dam and Grand Canyon at South Rim.
YES, All of my Dear Teachers and my friend are 1000 % RIGHT-------After I remove some of Lenses and equipment = still too much for the short Trip.
Yes, I wish, I just Two Camera bodies with 2 Lenses, Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II with Canon 5D MK II, and Canon EF 70-200 mm. with Canon 7D---With Tripods-------- NO, Every things in my back pack and my belly pack are useless = 48+ 12 Pounds are useless on my body---And I can not leave them in the hotel room. Yes, 14 Hours Tour trip at South Rim at Grand Canyon already take 7 hours on the Bus, and 2 Hours in the Tour Jeep---Only LESS THAN 1 HOUR for my PHOTOGRAPHY SHOTS at grand Canyon--With my feet on the ground AND ONLY 10-15 MINUTES for hand held shots( 5 Stops @ 5-10 Minutes each---Ha,. Ha, Ha).
Now, I know---Next trip to Grand Canyon, Must be 2 Night stay at Grand Canyon , for the Sun rise and Sun set Shot, Plus Halicopter ride as my friends said.
Yes, 4 days and 3 Nights, I got about 2000 Pictures---And Here are some samples for all of my friends to see. Yes, With in 2 week, I will have more photos to post here and On my Face book too.
THANKSSS.
Surapon

PS. 95% of my Photos on this trip = Canon 5D MK II, and Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II with B+W 82 KMS C-POL MRC FILTER. ---Plus 5% EF 70-200mm for shoot the Beautiful ladies from the long distant.


----------



## surapon (Nov 15, 2013)

Las Vegas-Grand Canyon


----------



## surapon (Nov 15, 2013)

Las Vegas-Grand Canyon


----------



## K13X5C (Nov 15, 2013)

Great photos Surapon ! I especially like the grand canyon photos. That's a lot of bus riding, but it looks like it was worth it.


----------



## surapon (Nov 15, 2013)

K13X5C said:


> Great photos Surapon ! I especially like the grand canyon photos. That's a lot of bus riding, but it looks like it was worth it.



Thank you, Sir, Dear K13X5C
Yes, Sir, Long hours Riding the Bus, But It better than rent the car and drive by our self. Plus, I can take the shots from the Bus's window too.
Here are more night time in the sin city= Las Vegas.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Nov 15, 2013)

Now that you got a taste of the LV/GC trip, I hope you'll try to go again. I bet you must have been wowed by the grandeur of the canyon, as were my wife and I.
If you do go again, fly out to Grand Canyon from Las Vegas on a small airplane (photo 1), the air view is simply magnificent! But wait! When we flew the return flight back to LV, the route was different. It was over most part of the canyon, making it feel like an unending gorge (photo 2 & 3). You will simply feel tiny compared to the striking place.
Try to arrange a helo flight booking it in LV Strip, it was less expensive than booking at the Grand Canyon airport. There were a couple different packages of different flight time and locations. Get the best you can afford in terms of time and finance.
Bring the least gear for that, you won't have time while flying to catch the environment and change gear, nor the space in a cramped helo, they also weigh you (the passenger complement) to distribute weight in the copter so they can fly well. (photo 4) Our pilot, Mr Chan (photo 5).
To reduce glare from reflections from the aircraft window(s), there is a gadget on the market (http://www.adorama.com/LNLSKIRT1.html) that is made with some kind of nylon fabric that fits over the front of your lens so when you put your lens and gadget against the window, thus reducing glare.
I know you had had a wonderful time west!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Nov 15, 2013)

The helo pilot (photo 5)


----------



## surapon (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanksssssss,Dear Mr. Lion rock.
WOW, WOW, WOW-------Beautiful pictures, Yes, Sir Next March 2014, again --On the Air Plane and Plus Helicopter, and Stay at the Golden Hours too ( will stay there for 2 Nights).
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Nov 15, 2013)

Surapon,
Try to stay longer, 2 nights is not quite enough for such a place and such a distance from NC.
From memory, I know that there was a helo going down to the bottom of the canyon. The serve lunch there and then later fly you back up to the helo-port. Another one is that you camp a the bottom for a night or two. Check your options.
I just took a photo of a souvenir cup I got from the helo company at Grand Canyon.
Hope you'll have a good time there next year. We are contemplating such a trip, too.
-r
By the way, you have some great photos posted.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Mr Surapon.
We took a flight over the canyon with a company called Maverick, the pilot told us that the trip to the bottom by helicopter was being highly restricted due to the impact and noise or something similar. (It was 2006 and I've slept since then!) I dont know if this has changed at all.
When we flew a tributary that joins the Colorado was running a rich blue green colour rather than the muddy brown colour of the Colorado. Apparently this is a seasonal thing to do with flow rates and dissolved minerals.
I would highly recommend a copter flight. 
You can not get views like it from the rim.

Edit My apologies Mr Surapon, I meant to say some stunning pictures you have posted, thanks.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2013)

Great shots Surapon! 8) Well done Sir!


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2013)

@ Valvebounce and Lion rock: Beautiful pictures guys.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Click.
Thanks, but I thought mine looked somewhat poor by comparison. Almost too ashamed to post them next to pictures from you folks.

Cheers Graham.



Click said:


> @ Valvebounce and Lion rock: Beautiful pictures guys.


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> We took a flight over the canyon with a company called Maverick, the pilot told us that the trip to the bottom by helicopter was being highly restricted due to the impact and noise or something similar. (It was 2006 and I've slept since then!) I dont know if this has changed at all.
> When we flew a tributary that joins the Colorado was running a rich blue green colour rather than the muddy brown colour of the Colorado. Apparently this is a seasonal thing to do with flow rates and dissolved minerals.
> I would highly recommend a copter flight.
> ...



DearSir, Mr. Graham.
Wow, Wow, Wow---You Have a great Photos with a Great Point of View---Yes, Sir, I will be At Grand Canyon again this coming May 2014---On the Airplane and Plus on the Helicopter too. Yes, I will Stay over nights there and rent the car for Shoot at Golden Hours.
Thanks again , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots Surapon! 8) Well done Sir!



Dear Mr. Click .
Thanks you, Sir----I so nervous, With the Tear drop on my cheek---The First time in my Life, that I stand at the rim of Grand Canyon, And Cry---I just do not under stand of the GREAT CREATION of Mother Nature, So wonderful time in my life----Next Trip in May 2014---The First day, I just sit and look at the scenery, Not Touch the Camera---Yes, I will shoot the Photos at the Second day.
Yes, That Photos are point and shoot, No time to Thinks, Just 5 Minutes at 5 Spots/ Location of The South Rim---And No time to open the Tripods or Use The Graduated ND filter . Just use Cir-PL Filter on Canon St-E 24 mm. MK II.
Have a great day , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Click.
> Thanks, but I thought mine looked somewhat poor by comparison. Almost too ashamed to post them next to pictures from you folks.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Dear Mr. Graham.
Sir, Your Photos are great, and Have a great/ Unique Point of views that I enjoy look and learn with your Photos. Next Trip in the Air, I will try to copy your point of Views.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mwh1964 (Nov 17, 2013)

I started out on the north trail before sunrise running down to the river and back up with a canon s95 and a gallon of water, the later being the most essential part in the summer. It is about 15 miles but unforgettable. Have done it twice and hope to do it again. Probably I will get slower over time.


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

mwh1964 said:


> I started out on the north trail before sunrise running down to the river and back up with a canon s95 and a gallon of water, the later being the most essential part in the summer. It is about 15 miles but unforgettable. Have done it twice and hope to do it again. Probably I will get slower over time.



Dear Mr. mwh1964.
Thanks for your advice, Please post your Photos at the north trail and sunset at the river for all of us to enjoy too. Sorry 15 miles are too long for my age (64+)---Ha, Ha, Ha I would rather walk less than a miles and use long range lens and shoot the pictures.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Adam Schallau (Nov 19, 2013)

Dear Surapon,

It sounds like you truly appreciated the majesty of the Grand Canyon. I had the privilege of being an Artist-in-Residence at Grand Canyon National Park. It is a place that is very special to me, which is why I moved to northern Arizona as soon as I could. It's great to hear that you have been touched by this place.

You learned a lot about what you need and don't need during your quick visit to the canyon. I'd like to add that if you do a helicopter flight, I suggest flying from the Grand Canyon National Park Airport in the village of Tusayan. There are two different flight that can be booked, and I suggest the longer of the two. It will give you the best aerial views of the canyon including a view of the confluence of the Little Colorado River and the (big) Colorado River.

A few tips for your helicopter flight. Do not allow your camera to come into contact with any part of the helicopter as this will transfer vibrations to the camera potentially resulting in a blurry photo. Also, wear dark clothing to minimize reflections on the window. Don't worry too much about depth-of-field when photographing from the helicopter. Put your camera in Aperture Priority and stopped-down 1-stop from your lenses fastest aperture. This will result in the lens performing at it's peak performance with regards to sharpness and will also keep your shutter speed fast.

I see that you are planning to visit the canyon again in May 2014. If you can, I suggest postponing your trip until the monsoon season which runs from mid-July to mid-September. This is when we get our thunderstorms with lightning and rainbows. It's a truly stunning season. I hope you don't mind, but I'll share a photo of what can be experienced during the monsoon season...

Date: August 2012
Camera: Canon 5D Mark III
Lens: 16-35mm f/2.8L II
Exposure: ISO 160, 30 seconds at f/9
Filters: Singh-Ray 2-stop soft-step graduated neutral density
Notes: new shorts needed after the shoot.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Nov 19, 2013)

Adam Schallau said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> It sounds like you truly appreciated the majesty of the Grand Canyon. I had the privilege of being an Artist-in-Residence at Grand Canyon National Park. It is a place that is very special to me, which is why I moved to northern Arizona as soon as I could. It's great to hear that you have been touched by this place.
> 
> ...



WOW! Composite or single-frame? Either way its a powerful image... Love it!


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2013)

Adam Schallau said:


> Date: August 2012
> Camera: Canon 5D Mark III
> Lens: 16-35mm f/2.8L II
> Exposure: ISO 160, 30 seconds at f/9
> ...



Awesome!!! I love it too.


----------



## Adam Schallau (Nov 19, 2013)

The Grand Canyon lightning photo is a single frame.


----------



## surapon (Nov 19, 2013)

Adam Schallau said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> It sounds like you truly appreciated the majesty of the Grand Canyon. I had the privilege of being an Artist-in-Residence at Grand Canyon National Park. It is a place that is very special to me, which is why I moved to northern Arizona as soon as I could. It's great to hear that you have been touched by this place.
> 
> ...



WOW, WOW, WOW----THOUSAND THANKS, Mr. Adam
Thanks for the most beautiful / Masterpiece of Photography that I ever seen( Perfected Timming and Perfected Point of view, Plus great story teller)---That are the Great Master of the PRO, and Thank for your great advice. Yes, Sir, I will do the things that you tell me to visit Grand Canyon during July to September, And I will use both Airplane and Helicopter too.
Thanks again, Sir.
Surapon

PS. May I copy your Masterpiece and refer your name as the Grand Master of Photographer in my Facebook, to let my friends around the world to enjoy the real PRO's Masterpiece ?
https://www.facebook.com/surapon01


----------



## lion rock (Nov 20, 2013)

Adam,
The image, "Schallau-Grand-Canyon-Lightning-7917", is so powerful. Absolutely front cover quality 8) !
-r


----------



## Adam Schallau (Nov 20, 2013)

Surapon,
Thank you for your kind words about my photo of lightning at the Grand Canyon. I see that you have gone ahead and shared it on your Facebook wall. Please provide a link back to my Facebook page in the image description. http://www.facebook.com/AdamSchallauPhoto

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Schallau (Nov 20, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Adam,
> The image, "Schallau-Grand-Canyon-Lightning-7917", is so powerful. Absolutely front cover quality 8) !
> -r



Thank you, Lion Rock!


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 20, 2013)

Great work Surapon, particularly the two most recently posted shots with the foreground objects. I know you were very challenged for time, so I'm sure you must be happy with the results. Which lens did you end up using the most?

Adam, congratulations on your position and not to downplay your talent, but that lightning photo shows off the advantage of having the time to plan and wait for the perfect shot! The shot is really incredible and I've been in storms like that on some Fourteeners in the Rockies, so I understand the comments about your shorts! I've had the hair raised and felt the tingle, but haven't seen St. Elmo's Fire, so I guess that makes me lucky and stupid. I'll definitely have to check out the rest of your work!


----------



## Adam Schallau (Nov 21, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Adam, congratulations on your position and not to downplay your talent, but that lightning photo shows off the advantage of having the time to plan and wait for the perfect shot! The shot is really incredible and I've been in storms like that on some Fourteeners in the Rockies, so I understand the comments about your shorts! I've had the hair raised and felt the tingle, but haven't seen St. Elmo's Fire, so I guess that makes me lucky and stupid. I'll definitely have to check out the rest of your work!



Thank you, Macguyver. There was very little waiting for this particular photo. I had to rush up to the canyon from Flagstaff as I wasn't planning on being in the park on that day. I consider myself fortunate to be able to spend so much tie at the canyon which has allowed me to become very familiar with the terrain and the weather. I knew where I wanted to be to create this photo. 

Here's another photo of lightning at the Grand Canyon created exactly 1 year earlier: http://adamschallau.photoshelter.com/#!/portfolio/G0000k0QQuS2DJXc/6


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Adam.
Thank you for posting the link to your lightning / inclement weather at the Grand Canyon. Stunning pictures of such a powerful natural force at such a powerful place.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

Adam Schallau said:


> Surapon,
> Thank you for your kind words about my photo of lightning at the Grand Canyon. I see that you have gone ahead and shared it on your Facebook wall. Please provide a link back to my Facebook page in the image description. http://www.facebook.com/AdamSchallauPhoto
> 
> Thanks!



Thausand Thanks, Dear Adam.
I already put your Great Link in my FB.
Have a great day, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Great work Surapon, particularly the two most recently posted shots with the foreground objects. I know you were very challenged for time, so I'm sure you must be happy with the results. Which lens did you end up using the most?
> 
> Adam, congratulations on your position and not to downplay your talent, but that lightning photo shows off the advantage of having the time to plan and wait for the perfect shot! The shot is really incredible and I've been in storms like that on some Fourteeners in the Rockies, so I understand the comments about your shorts! I've had the hair raised and felt the tingle, but haven't seen St. Elmo's Fire, so I guess that makes me lucky and stupid. I'll definitely have to check out the rest of your work!



Thanks you, Sir Dear My Teacher, Mr. mackguyver.
These Photos, Just Point and Shoot, Hand Held, No time to set up the Big Tripods, Because of 5-8 Minutes per Location, Rush, Rush, and Rush per the Tour guide.
Yes, Sir, My 98% Lens that use in this Trip = Canon TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L II with B+W Cir. PL. Filter.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Adam.
> Thank you for posting the link to your lightning / inclement weather at the Grand Canyon. Stunning pictures of such a powerful natural force at such a powerful place.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



+ 100 , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## J.R. (Nov 21, 2013)

Superb shots Adam Schallau & Surapon!


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 21, 2013)

All the shots posted are great. And the pics by Adam Schallau are fabulous.

I've been atop Mount Humphreys (Tallest peak in Arizona) in a monsoon thunderstorm (long story about bad timing) and it was scarey as all get out. +1 on the "shorts changing" comments. 

Don't want to sound like your parents but always respect nature. Be very aware that things like tripods, hiking poles, golf clubs, cameras while standing in a puddle all don't get along well with lightning.


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Superb shots Adam Schallau & Surapon!



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. J.R.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> All the shots posted are great. And the pics by Adam Schallau are fabulous.
> 
> I've been atop Mount Humphreys (Tallest peak in Arizona) in a monsoon thunderstorm (long story about bad timing) and it was scarey as all get out. +1 on the "shorts changing" comments.
> 
> Don't want to sound like your parents but always respect nature. Be very aware that things like tripods, hiking poles, golf clubs, cameras while standing in a puddle all don't get along well with lightning.



+ 100 for me too, Dear Mr. JPAZ " Be very aware that things like tripods, hiking poles, golf clubs, cameras while standing in a puddle all don't get along well with lightning. ", But Mr. Adam do his job as " the War Corespondence/ Photographer" He must take a chance, to get the best of the Best Photos with some risks.
Sorry, Not Me, Sir----I would like to be in my warm bed during thunderstorm, That why, I will never get the best photos in my life.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

The Moon in the Blue Sky


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 21, 2013)

Adam Schallau said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Adam, congratulations on your position and not to downplay your talent, but that lightning photo shows off the advantage of having the time to plan and wait for the perfect shot! The shot is really incredible and I've been in storms like that on some Fourteeners in the Rockies, so I understand the comments about your shorts! I've had the hair raised and felt the tingle, but haven't seen St. Elmo's Fire, so I guess that makes me lucky and stupid. I'll definitely have to check out the rest of your work!
> ...



Took a look at your website. Magnificent works of art! 8)
My wife's from Philly and we got married there.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 21, 2013)

surapon said:


> The Moon in the Blue Sky



Beautiful shots...can't wait to see more from your next visit.


----------



## surapon (Nov 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Adam Schallau said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



+100 for me too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > The Moon in the Blue Sky
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. serendipidy.
Next time, I try to do better than these Photos, and I will take the times , To shoot on Tripods.
Surapon
PS, Here are some Hoover Dam Photos.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Adam.
Thank you for the link, I have spent a couple of hours browsing your images. Some incredible pictures, we got caught in one of the rain "showers" at Lake Pleasant. Wow the visibility went from the horizon to where'd the lake go in minutes! 
I particularly like the war birds, during my stay in Phoenix I visited the Commemorative Air Force museum Mesa AZ, they had a lot of info about the Tuskegee Airmen, also apparently the airfield was used to train British Airmen.

Cheers Graham.



Adam Schallau said:


> Here's another photo of lightning at the Grand Canyon created exactly 1 year earlier: http://adamschallau.photoshelter.com/#!/portfolio/G0000k0QQuS2DJXc/6


----------

